# New S&W 1911



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Finally got one. It's raining now but within a hour or two the sun should be out and I'll be on my way to the range. Will report this evening.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Spacedoggy your in for some fun. I hope you have as good a luck as we have had with ours. That looks like a sku#108282 from what I can see. We got the same model and it has not missed a lick in over 3000rds. Enjoy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, enjoy


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Just got back from the range only one word "SWEET"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Ship... Good luck with it...


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is my latest SW1911.

I de-enhanced it as I prefer the M1911A1configuration. The first thing I did was remove the full length guide rod! I hate those things! I think I will put night sights on it. 

"If you find yourself in a fair fight, you didn't plan it properly" Quote from Baldy...

Hey Baldy, my idea of a "Fair Fight" is where the other dude is "Fairly DEAD"!!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ah! Nice looking Colt there Mr.Holbrook. Sure would like to put a few Mags down range with it.

My Quote at the bottom, I agree with you. That's the plan. Baldy.


----------

